# I'm looking for a ebook of how to cook high THC gummies



## nob0dy (Jul 20, 2022)

Hello,

I'm looking for a ebook of how to cook high THC gummies

thanks


----------



## chemistrydude

Just buy THC powder and dissolve in ethyl alcohol, and spray THC on gummies


----------



## chemistrydude

Or use hash oil.


----------



## nob0dy

j


----------



## nob0dy

chemistrydude said:


> Or use hash oil.



chemistrydudeI actually have a way to get hash, but from what I read is after cooking the gummies that mixte with hash, the THC level is becoming lower, I need a way to make the THC level stable or maybe increasing it will be great.


----------



## chemistrydude

nob0dy said:


> I actually have a way to get hash, but from what I read is after cooking the gummies that mixte with hash, the THC level is becoming lower, I need a way to make the THC level stable or maybe increasing it will be great.



nob0dyI don't know then, try to get LSD and dissolve it in ethyl alcohol and spray on the gummies


----------



## nob0dy

chemistrydude said:


> I don't know then, try to get LSD and dissolve it in ethyl alcohol and spray on the gummies



chemistrydude
I will DM you in private so we can more talk about that


----------

